

Largest Tesla Coils Ever Will Recreate Natural Lightning - jjp9999
http://techzwn.com/2011/11/largest-tesla-coils-ever-will-recreate-natural-lightning/

======
inportb
But... "natural lightning" is direct current. Tesla coils generate alternating
current. What about making a big Marx generator?

